# Your most unexpected tip



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

Just had 3 late teens get in. They used my charger, ate my Jolly Ranchers. Oh, the young ones love helping themselves. I've never been tipped by someone I would card prior to selling cigarettes. But, they liked my choice in music, sang along with the radio (surprises abound) ...and $5 tip. 5/3.62 = 138% tip. Restored my faith in the next generation. I'm feeling better than 20 minutes ago.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

I posted this in another thread as well, a fellow rideshare driver who's car broke down and was going to her real job as a manager at Potbelly's tipped me with 2 coupons each worth a free sandwich, that's approximately $15, I've also been tipped $25 on a $100 fare, one drunk cougar once tipped me $40 on a $7 ride.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

TedInTampa said:


> Just had 3 late teens get in. They used my charger, ate my Jolly Ranchers. Oh, the young ones love helping themselves. I've never been tipped by someone I would card prior to selling cigarettes. But, they liked my choice in music, sang along with the radio (surprises abound) ...and $5 tip. 5/3.62 = 138% tip. Restored my faith in the next generation. I'm feeling better than 20 minutes ago.


Mostly unexpected tip....


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Young guy gets in, early 20's, kinda sloppy. Didn't make conversation, then half way to his destination he asks if I could stop at Jack in the Box. Had never done a drive thru and was planning on never doing one, but it was a slow afternoon. I said sure why not.
As soon as I say yes, he slaps a $5 on my shoulder. Then when he pays and gets his change, gives me 2 more dollars.
Sometimes you just don't know.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Picked up pax, he gets a call before we even make it a block. His plans changed & he had to get out. $20 tip & apology for not taking a maybe $5 trip.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

I was paid $20 to pick up four cigars that required a $19 trip. I drove from their house to the cigar shop and back. BTW they tipped me before I left to pick the cigars up. 

I've also had a pax set my home destination and pay for the return trip. 48 miles.

As well as have a pax take me to a bar, drink beer, and play blackjack. I made $70 in cards, drank $20 in beer and got a $20 at the end. This one took me offline for the day. It was an awesome Monday. "Don't **** with the Indian guy!"


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

An Indian guy once tipped me $5.


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

Pick up a guy in a very rich neighborhood at the smallest house, he comes out of the bushes, immediate red flag, I confirm his name and destination, no destination in app, red flag #2. He tells me he's going to a local bar, no problem, I know the way. I go to put the car in reverse he yells NOOO DON'T DO THAT, GO AROUND. At this point I'm about to eject him for acting too weird for me. Then he tells me "kill the lights, my dumb ass girlfriend is asleep in that window".

Then asks me for an iPhone charger, don't have one, he responds "That's automatic 2 stars". I just shrugged it off. He did end up apologizing later.

Pulling up to the bar he says "Alright, I'm gonna go in, see if it's good, if it ain't we're going to the strip club" I remind him we aren't paid to wait. He throws me a $20 to which I respond "I'll be waiting".

He jumps back in saying it was lame and off to the strip club we go... Nice conversation on the way, about aviation (my prior industry), watches (He was wearing a rather unique watch, Omega Proplof which I immediately recognized) a quick stop at the ATM, which he pulls out probably $2,000, and we arrive at the club. He says to wait for me again, shoves over $100 in twenties, and says to leave the app running to which I'm like "why?" He responds "You're reliable".

I wait in the strip club parking lot for 5 hours... Finally call his phone, "Hey Eric, man it's 4 AM where are you?"

*Shuffling, music blasting*

"ERIC BUSYYYYY" mfw the stripper picked up the phone.

Another hour later... He comes out and I take him back to his place. He goes on about how perfect the titties were on the stripper "Not big, but perfect... The new titty is the untitty".


----------



## phillynjdriver (May 10, 2017)

a bud of weed


----------



## thedriverking (Oct 18, 2016)

Posted in another thread

$150 to return a phone to a guy 65 miles one way.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

thedriverking said:


> Posted in another thread
> 
> $150 to return a phone to a guy 65 miles one way.


nice! glad he didn't stiff you.


----------



## thedriverking (Oct 18, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> nice! glad he didn't stiff you.


Me too. Especially since we really didn't discuss terms prior.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I would have to say it's when i drop something off at the company Lost and Found and they leave money for me...

That's just.. WOW.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Guy hops in "sorry my wife is taking her sweet time as usual; start the meter" (uber here) 5 minutes later wife hops in. Guy "sorry about that. We're only going a few blocks" so we get to the d/o and guy asks how many blocks we went "only 3" he pulls out $3 and smiles "a dollar a block for the inconvience. Thanks for being cool"


----------



## Thatfrickekid (Jul 17, 2015)

2:30am on some random Tuesday morning. Dude gets in, hammered, with two ladies at a downtown bar. Drive 20 mins on interstate, realizes he forgot his keys at the bar, turn around and head back.

"Dude, you have any food in here?" I had a Clif Bar, and considering it was going to be a $50-$60 ride when it was all said and done, I tossed it back to him, because I'd rather have a happy drunk in my car for an hour than the alternative.

Get to drop off, hands me a $100 bill and says, "thanks for the Clif Bar, take the ladies wherever they need to go."


----------



## karenftx (Jan 14, 2017)

I picked up a guy from his job to take him home. Nice guy and we had a good talk about Christmas. I told him the present I was saving up for to get my son. Dropped him off and he gave me $50 and told me to make sure my son had a good holiday. The total fare was about $7.


----------



## Mdez (Jun 2, 2017)

Very brief ride, picked up a man from a bar and drove him to his house (just five minutes away). As he's getting out of my car he hands me a $20 bill. It's moments like these when I love driving for uber.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

Picked up a crewman off a lake freighter that hit some rocks and had to be repaired. Super cool guy, flying back home to Duluth. It was his first Uber ride ever and asked me how it all worked. He asked to stop at an ATM for some cash and pulled out a $20 which was my tip on a $9 ride. Not bad!


----------



## Wazer (Nov 18, 2016)

TedInTampa said:


> Just had 3 late teens get in. They used my charger, ate my Jolly Ranchers. Oh, the young ones love helping themselves. I've never been tipped by someone I would card prior to selling cigarettes. But, they liked my choice in music, sang along with the radio (surprises abound) ...and $5 tip. 5/3.62 = 138% tip. Restored my faith in the next generation. I'm feeling better than 20 minutes ago.


I keep compartment/organizer of goodies and I am experiencing the same thing, however, I never received a tip from any of my teenaged Riders...they like my choice of music (usually Grammy CDs 2004-2017)...the most I get is an occasional 5-star rating from teenaged Riders....Keep the good work up.


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

rman954 said:


> Pick up a guy in a very rich neighborhood at the smallest house, he comes out of the bushes, immediate red flag, I confirm his name and destination, no destination in app, red flag #2. He tells me he's going to a local bar, no problem, I know the way. I go to put the car in reverse he yells NOOO DON'T DO THAT, GO AROUND. At this point I'm about to eject him for acting too weird for me. Then he tells me "kill the lights, my dumb ass girlfriend is asleep in that window".
> 
> Then asks me for an iPhone charger, don't have one, he responds "That's automatic 2 stars". I just shrugged it off. He did end up apologizing later.
> 
> ...


Great story!

Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Managed to get a tip from a young lady (presumably a sex worker based on her outfit). Never talked the whole ride. Ordered Pool...


----------



## Himanos (Aug 8, 2016)

3 quick stories

$100 - pick up a pretty girl in a night gown and no shoes standing outside an apartment complex in boca at 2am. She gets in quickly and is clearly flustered. We talk for 5 minutes, she was very uncomfortable about her situation and was hard to talk to at first, I think my dumb stories calmed her down. The next 10 minutes are quiet and we get to her house, she says hold on I want to give you a tip and goes inside. I wait 5 minutes and I'm about to leave but i figure wth I haven't got a ping yet so I wait another 2 minutes. She comes out fully clothed and hands me $100 with a big 'thank you'

$100 - pick up a gay dude with severe anxiety from a wedding in front of a gated community clubhouse. I barely made it in the community by following a car under the gate, the pax wasn't answering so I figured might as well try to get in and find him. He gets in the car and keeps repeating 'thank you for saving me' for 10 minutes, I keep saying no problem but begin to get annoyed, I hold my tongue. Silence for 10 minutes, then snoring. We get to his house another 10 minutes later and he wakes up. Takes a full minute to get out the car, comes around to my window and hands me $100 then stumbles inside.

$50 - early into my rifeshade experience when I was still accepting uberPOOL I go to pick a guy up in from of a neighborhood, he's in a black SUV smoking weed. Sees me pull up, gets in my car and we talk the whole 15 minutes about his recent dui and how he's a lawyer and it doesn't look good. I guess I made him feel better because at the end of the ride he put $50 in my tip jar without saying anything.


----------

